# How much have we spent on fishing tackle?



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=182341758985565


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Lol so true. I looked at my Fishpond Dakota carry on all packed up the other day and realized there was about 8 grand worth of gear in it alone. For a microsecond I thought about finding another hobby. Nah.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Between conventional, and fly?? I don’t want to think about it. Probably 20-30k over the past 15yrs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

First rule of fishing tackle inventory...we don’t talk about fishing tackle inventory! (Well this was my slogan when I was married, I can talk all I want now!)
$15-20k


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

how much $ is in your best rod/reel combo? I hate to think of mine being lost or stolen and it's only spinning gear.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

HA! more than I'll ever admit. Many times when driving my beater I've easily had over the value of the truck in rod/reels, but I just consider that having my priorities in order.

Ironically enough today I picked up a pair of G4z waders, my old ones (freestone) were leaking like crazy and Simms offered me full retail refund toward a new pair, since replacements would be out of stock till Jan. 
That's why the high dollar stuff is high dollar though, you get a warranty that you'don't have to worry about. @Smackdaddy53 they weren't used for an e-85 bladder nor did they look like an "elephant's sack" but still had plenty of use lol.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> HA! more than I'll ever admit. Many times when driving my beater I've easily had over the value of the truck in rod/reels, but I just consider that having my priorities in order.
> 
> Ironically enough today I picked up a pair of G4z waders, my old ones (freestone) were leaking like crazy and Simms offered me full retail refund toward a new pair, since replacements would be out of stock till Jan.
> That's why the high dollar stuff is high dollar though, you get a warranty that you'don't have to worry about. @Smackdaddy53 they weren't used for an e-85 bladder nor did they look like an "elephant's sack" but still had plenty of use lol.


You will love the G4Zs! I have the regular G4 Pros too for backups. It sure is nice to be able to take a leak without taking all your gear off.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

devrep said:


> how much $ is in your best rod/reel combo? I hate to think of mine being lost or stolen and it's only spinning gear.


Almost $2000 in a single combo. 
Rod $950
Reel $800
Line/Backing $100+
What a joke


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Total annual expenditure on fishing tackle / trips per year creates an uncomfortable ratio. Throw in vessel costs and their depreciation, relative to the opportunity costs given market rates of returns and oh my. On the bright side, we're all buoying the value and impact of recreational fishing!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Almost $2000 in a single combo.
> Rod $950
> Reel $800
> Line/Backing $100+
> What a joke


There with you. New t&t 10wt, Aqua riptide, backing, and line. $2000.00 
Catching a fish and having fun with it, priceless!!!!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Rick hambric said:


> There with you. New t&t 10wt, Aqua riptide, backing, and line. $2000.00
> Catching a fish and having fun with it, priceless!!!!


Couldn't agree more. I honestly can't imagine spending my money on anything else.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Edfish said:


> Total annual expenditure on fishing tackle / trips per year creates an uncomfortable ratio. Throw in vessel costs and their depreciation, relative to the opportunity costs given market rates of returns and oh my. On the bright side, we're all buoying the value and impact of recreational fishing!


Very true, lot of days I wish I was a bigger impact ha! Welcome back @Edfish


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Very true, lot of days I wish I was a bigger impact ha! Welcome back @Edfish


Welcome back LowHydrogen!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

How much per lb for fresh fish fillets?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Between boat, gear, tackle, trips... it's a large amount.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> How much per lb for fresh fish fillets?


If I were in it just for fillets...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

no I meant when you add everything up what do your fish fillets cost per lb?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

devrep said:


> no I meant when you add everything up what do your fish fillets cost per lb?


I fish cheapish rods andhave used high end reels. I have only bought one new fly rod at full price and it was a TFO.

Either way I wil never count in in fillets because it has been 3-4 years since I kept a fish that I caught. The only time fish or bait aside from flies enter my skiff is when my parents are fishing.

I lost 10-15, lbs of fish in. Hurricane IKe an thatvwas a turning point in my fishing career to minimize waste and keep a little as needed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> no I meant when you add everything up what do your fish fillets cost per lb?


I know what you meant, just being facetious. 
I always laugh when people try to act like they are fishing to feed their family and if limits are reduced they will starve. It’s much cheaper at HEB!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not putting total here in case my wife hacks my account, don't want to be paying for a divorce jk. Couldn't even put a number on it and don't even want to think about it I am a fly-fisher with a disease.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The quote I always give my wife, especially when she comes home with bags full of clothes is "I just get some things here and there, not all that much"


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Get your kids started on fishing early so they won't be able to afford drugs or alcohol.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I'm sure my stash is modest compared to many on this forum, but do need some new lines and a decent reel or two. My yak was only $600, so that was reasonable, and will be redoing sons 13 whaler which will be mostly labor. Where I was surprised was tying materials. Some years ago I was bored one evening and added up all my materials. Came in north of a grand. Not as much as some, but still more than I imagined, considering there's a lot of low ticket stuff like chenille, dubbing, etc. Need some more though, it never stops.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I am a sick man when it comes to gear. My grandson caught it from me I guess cause he's 15 and already has 7 or 8 combos.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> The quote I always give my wife, especially when she comes home with bags full of clothes is "I just get some things here and there, not all that much"


LOL ^ yep
Wife asks, "which rod/reel will satisfy you, the 10th, 12th, which one?"
my reply.... "the next one"


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

It's funny bc when I primarily conventional fished I thought I had a lot of gear and I only had like 5 or 6 high end rod and reel combos. Then I started fly fishing... oh boy.

It started with just one 8wt setup. Which then became two 8 wts rods. Which then turned into, "well I need something for ponds and carp" which produced the purchase of a 5wt rod/reel. Then I decided I needed a 12wt rod/reel for offshore/nearshore fishing, but then decided the 12wt is great for bigger fish and sight casting, but I think I need a 10wt setup for jetty fishing to not be so tiring blind casting intermediate lines all day. Going back up to the beginning of having two 8wt rods, well I only had one reel so about a week ago I decided I needed a Tibor Everglades so that's on order....justified it with, it's something I can one day pass down to my son. My 12 wt is also a one piece so I'm constantly having to tell myself I don't need a travel 12 wt, at least yet...

I will say though, I try to be as thrifty as possible. Most of my rods and reels were not bought at full price. My 1st 8wt rod was a used rod, my 8, 10 and 12wt rods were all bought at discount and my 5 wt reel I got when Orvis discontinued the old style hyrdos. Most of my fly lines were bought on sale but sheesh it still all ads up. Then there's fly tying. Oh my I don't even want to think about how much money I've sunk into that.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> That's why the high dollar stuff is high dollar though, you get a warranty that you'don't have to worry about.


This is probably one of my other issues. Sure I could probably buy stuff that's cheaper, good enough and will last me a few years, but once I'm committed to something like I am fishing, I want to buy quality gear with good warranties. This always comes at a high price. The exception to that being TFO and Allen Flyfishing. Both companies sell affordable gear that more than gets the job done and they back it up with a great warranty.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> LOL ^ yep
> Wife asks, "which rod/reel will satisfy you, the 10th, 12th, which one?"
> my reply.... "the next one"


My last one kept asking that and I finally asked her to sign and date the bottom line...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I will not buy equipment that has a high probability of failing unexpectedly; vehicles, boats and skiffs, tents, clothes, footwear, shotguns, rifles, rods, reels, lines, lures, and flies. I usually put a lot of effort to get to remote places so it is worth it to me. If circumstances change your equipment holds value and can usually be traded.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

" How much per lb for fresh fish fillets? "

Quite a few years ago, we lost power during a hurricane and lost all the food in the freezer. I filed a claim w/ the insurance company and the adjuster told me there was no way in hell they would allow what I had claimed for the fish/game I listed. I told him "fine---I'll just list how much it cost me to acquire said food ". He paid me the original claim.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Pole position you are a wise man. I kept a snook last week and I estimate just the money spent for that trip must have cost $30 a pound. I keep them infrequently but I have to say snook fingers w corn flake breading is worth it!

My son made the mistake of asking me how much I spend on fishing rods when I questioned how a 17 year old without a job (at the time) could afford $75 headphones to play video games (to make matters worse it was in front of his mother)....
Needless to say we had a long talk and I am sure that won't happen again :>))


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Pbertell said:


> My son made the mistake of asking me how much I spend on fishing rods when I questioned how a 17 year old without a job (at the time) could afford $75 headphones to play video games (to make matters worse it was in front of his mother)....


Oh man...that's easy...take a napkin, write "J.O.B." on it, then give it to him while saying "I spend this much. Questions?"


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Trick question. Fishing is life and you cant put a price on ones life.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Less than 4 years of my son's college tuition-but not by much. Wow is that sad.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

My biggest fear is if I die my wife will sell all my fishing, hunting and camping gear for what I told her I paid for it!!! You can’t take it with you so enjoy what brings you pleasure while your here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I will not buy equipment that has a high probability of failing unexpectedly; vehicles, boats and skiffs, tents, clothes, footwear, shotguns, rifles, rods, reels, lines, lures, and flies. I usually put a lot of effort to get to remote places so it is worth it to me. If circumstances change your equipment holds value and can usually be traded.


This is what I never understood about people that buy cheap azz waders but have a boat that cost as much as a house...if I’m wading in water that’s sub 50 degrees I’m wearing the best I can afford, not disposeable trash bags that are going to leak. People think $800 waders are a fashion statement have never had a cheap pair of waders spring a leak, soak them frim the belly down and had a group of people laugh and make them fish the rest of the day or had a 2 hour boat ride back to the ramp when it’s 40 degrees!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

How much have we spent on fishing tackle?

NOT ENOUGH!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This is what I never understood about people that buy cheap azz waders but have a boat that cost as much as a house...if I’m wading in water that’s sub 50 degrees I’m wearing the best I can afford, not disposeable trash bags that are going to leak. People think $800 waders are a fashion statement have never had a cheap pair of waders spring a leak, soak them frim the belly down and had a group of people laugh and make them fish the rest of the day or had a 2 hour boat ride back to the ramp when it’s 40 degrees!


40 degrees? What's that?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Well fellas, I guess I found "the next one" today. 

Thanks @Backwater


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I would say that I was around 20k in the hole by the age of 19, back when I made $500 a pay check. I used to work in retail outdoor shops and half my paycheck would go right back to the store and the other half would go to gas, food and cost of fishing trips. The good thing was that a lot of it was at a discount and I still have a lot of the gear from back then. Now that I’m married I find myself spending more on my boat then actual fishing gear. Probably over 50k now including my boat. I explain it to my wife as a sickness I never want a cure for.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

I need to spend more....


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

For being as poor as I am right now in my life and for most of my life thus far, way too f*****g much...

Hey, you can’t take it with you when you die.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Weirdly, all the most expensive stuff is my wife's.


mluman83 said:


> For being as poor as I am right now in my life and for most of my life thus far, way too f*****g much...
> 
> Hey, you can’t take it with you when you die.


Actually, I plan on a Viking funeral in which I am placed in my skiff on a cairn of fishing rods, set ablaze and towed into the middle of a jet ski sandbar party. I dine with Odin while Chadbro tries to buff out the scorch marks on his waverunner.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Actually, I plan on a Viking funeral in which I am placed in my skiff on a cairn of fishing rods, set ablaze and towed into the middle of a jet ski sandbar party. I dine with Odin while Chadbro tries to buff out the scorch marks on his waverunner.


Post. Of. The. Year...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Weirdly, all the most expensive stuff is my wife's.
> 
> Actually, I plan on a Viking funeral in which I am placed in my skiff on a cairn of fishing rods, set ablaze and towed into the middle of a jet ski sandbar party. I dine with Odin while Chadbro tries to buff out the scorch marks on his waverunner.


I’ll shoot the arrow and send you to Valhalla! We will drink together and tell war/fish stories!!!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> I dine with Odin while Chadbro tries to buff out the scorch marks on his waverunner.


Greatest post ever made.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

devrep said:


> how much $ is in your best rod/reel combo? I hate to think of mine being lost or stolen and it's only spinning gear.


My best....Hmmm, $1,500.00. Geeze. I think I've been in willful denial until just now.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Weirdly, all the most expensive stuff is my wife's.
> 
> Actually, I plan on a Viking funeral in which I am placed in my skiff on a cairn of fishing rods, set ablaze and towed into the middle of a jet ski sandbar party. I dine with Odin while Chadbro tries to buff out the scorch marks on his waverunner.


I'll volunteer for the honor of towing you sir!


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'll volunteer for the honor of towing you sir!


Nah just set the iPilot. Chadbro will never know what hit him


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

My name is Chad and I take offense to saying all jet skiers are named Chad


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

csnaspuck said:


> My name is Chad and I take offense to saying all jet skiers are named Chad


But are you a bro? How much axe body spray do you wear and are your sunglasses' frames white?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rakeel said:


> But are you a bro? How much axe body spray do you wear and are your sunglasses' frames white?


AXEBRO! Bwahaha
Any of you that show up to fish with me and smell like you’re going clubbing and are wearing hair gel will be kicked in the water at the ramp and I’ll Facebook live it.


----------



## Chad-Bro (Nov 9, 2017)

Don't play Bruh. Don't even think about looking at my ski!!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Any of you that show up to fish with me and smell like you’re going clubbing and are wearing hair gel will be kicked in the water at the ramp and I’ll Facebook live it.


No worries...my favorite hat smells like a sweaty mangrove and covers my spiked up hair nicely.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Chad-Bro said:


> Don't play Bruh. Don't even think about looking at my ski!!!
> 
> View attachment 18564


Got a lot of time on your hands, eh? 

Also, the guy all the way to the left resting his chin on the shoulder of his friend...priceless!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> First rule of fishing tackle inventory...we don’t talk about fishing tackle inventory! (Well this was my slogan when I was married, I can talk all I want now!)
> $15-20k


Find a woman that loves buying new gear just as much. My girl fully agrees that we need a new Yamaha SHO soon LOL


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread is SO cash.


----------



## Chad-Bro (Nov 9, 2017)

yobata said:


> Also, the guy all the way to the left resting his chin on the shoulder of his friend...priceless!


Listen bro, don't be a hater that's Todd, his cousin is in Nickleback!!! Not only does he have a wicked fast ski, his Dad totally owns a DEALERSHIP! You may think he looks like a sissy but let me give him 3 Zima's and turn him loose on you, and you'll change your tune, that dood is an Animal!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Find a woman that loves buying new gear just as much. My girl fully agrees that we need a new Yamaha SHO soon LOL


Oh I already found her


----------

